# Wall studs showing through sheet rock



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Are you seeing bulges in the sheetrock? Or cracking at seams? 

If it is bulges, I doubt that there was an improper tape or mud job. It would have exposed itself by now. It is likely that the studs are moving for some reason.

I'd suggest pushing against the bulges to see if the rock is still tight to the studs, or if it has somehow separated.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Can you post pictures?


Yes !! post a few of the area, Could be a structural issue, BOB


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Can you post pictures?


JS1971,

pictures and info. Are the studs on 16" centers? conventional frame and/or truss. take a pic of the exterior wall also..include the soffit . This will help id typical 1978 construction for your style of home.

Your symptoms have a number of possible causes.


----------



## js1971 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I will take some pictures and post them.


----------



## js1971 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Follow up pictures*

Thanks for the feedback guys. Several of you asked for pictures, so here they are. They are high-res pictures so you may have to zoom out a bit.

I'll post a link to the pictures, with a brief explanation of each:

http://www.poopsquadlive.com/separation1.jpg

On this picture you can see how the tape or mud is separating where the wall meets the ceiling. This is upstars on the loft. The wall and ceiling do not form a 90degree angle, the ceiling has a 33degree pitch.

http://www.poopsquadlive.com/Separation2.jpg

This is the same wall, but at a different spot. At the top where you see the crack, there is a stud which is bulging. The stud is only noticeable at a certain angle.

Here is the same wall but at a different spot, here you can see also see that where the ceiling meets the wall, there is some separation. Notice the angle of the ceiling.

http://www.poopsquadlive.com/WallSeparation.jpg

On this picture you can see the wall behind the wall that appears on the pictures above. On this part of the wall, you can see how, the wall is leveled.

http://www.poopsquadlive.com/wall2.jpg

On this picture you can see the same wall as above, but on a different section of the wall. Here you can see how the bulging stud, causes uneveness with the level.

http://www.poopsquadlive.com/wall2uneven.jpg

Here is another wall (which connects to the walla bove). On this picture you can easily see how the stud bulges out.

http://www.poopsquadlive.com/wall3stud2.jpg

This is another wall (not connected ot any of the above, actually on the other side of the house) it is right above the door that leads to the attic. Notice how it appears that the joint and tape are lifting. There is no bulging stud here.

http://www.poopsquadlive.com/wall4.jpg

Someone asked to see a picture of the exerior wall. Here it is. The vent pictured here is about 25 - 30ft high (I don't remember), but the walls experiencing the bulging studs are upstairs. They are the interios walls (not the ones directly behind the external walls)

http://www.poopsquadlive.com/external1.jpg

Here is some other info, which may be of relevance. The house used to have wood siding, it was in really bad shape when I bought the house and replaced it with hardi-plank. There were to vents (on on the front of the house and one on the back of the house) which were not replaced by the contractor. Would the vents cause structural problems? Could it also be that the weight of the hardi-plank is causing problems?

Any advice is greatly appreciated. I need to get the house ready to put it on the market, my job has caused me to relocate.

Thanks for all the feed back, let me know if you need more info.


----------



## ChrisT (Aug 3, 2007)

We have this problem too and found out that our foundation shifts when we have a hard rain. Over the 28 year life of the house, that is a lot of shifting. We've somewhat stabilized the foundation buy putting a french drain uphill but that is quickly overwhelmed. Then the landlord cut a hole in the block foundation to let water drain out more quickly (um, maybe not the smartest? We are definitely looking to move) and that has helped the house to remain more stationary.


----------

